# What wood is best?



## CluckinGolfer0513 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm new to chickens and hoping for advice on what wood is cheap and best to use for building a 8x6 coop and run for Bantams. I know reuse materials but there aren't any we have to use so I'm starting from scratch. Any advice? Pictures of progress your coop? What wood did you use? I'd love to find out from people who know what they are doing. 


Clucking along to the 19th hole.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I use spruce and pine. I don't use pressure treated stuff.

Its cheap and readily available.


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

That other post posted before I was finished. We've got a little left to be finished before the chickens and ducks can stay in there. During the day they are staying in the run and loving it. I know some of the wood that he used to build it was recycled from the barn. Others are sheets of plywood from Marvin's. He still has to cut the door and 2 windows on the front and one on the side. It will have workable shutters on the window and white trim like a barn. I can't wait until my boyfriend is done. He's poured his heart and soul into our chicken coop.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Fir, Pine and cedar are good. 

If you can, a really cheap option is reclaimed wood but it doesn't look pretty unless you are very artistic.

If you want it to last be sure to use cement to hold the post and protect from rot. Also bury the hardware cloth or welded wire to deter predators. (chicken wire will not deter more predators and will only contain them)


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I just built a 8x8' coop with 8' walls going down to a 4' wall. Everyone that saw it said "their just chicken". I used 2x4 24" on center 7/16 osb on the walls inside and out insulated, 2x4 floor with 3/4 osb. 5/8 osb and cdx on the roof with 2x6 rafters. I will be trimming the exterior and either siding it in vinyl or wood clap.


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

getting there...still have to side it roof it and pain the inside and out with white egg gloss paint

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Well looks like you don't need my advice. Your doing a great job! Looks good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Excellent job! That thing is built better than my house! Lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great build, looks nice and solid.


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just started to side it ...... Trying to get it done ASAP so I can get the chickens out of the office.



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

The chicks are white leghorns I'm not sure what the bigger ones are I have 20 all together

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

utahjd1 said:


> Just started to side it ...... Trying to get it done ASAP so I can get the chickens out of the office.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Good luck with your project


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Coop is almost done...done enough for then to live in it. Still have to build the 8x8 run and paint.
































Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## utahjd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

If you are wondering I spent around 700 bucks on the coop. 



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

